#  Schulmedizin >   schulter-eckgelennks-arthrose >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, bei mir wurde ein Kapselriss bei Schulter-Eckgelenks-Arthrose diagnostiziert. 
Warum sind die Schmerzen tagsüber erträglich, während sie nachts so schrecklich sind, dass ich trotz
mehrerer Diclofenac kaum eine Schlafposition finde? 
Ist eine amublante OP empfehlenswert?

----------

